
User guide and WASM demos for nphysics: Rust physics engine with multibodies - sebcrozet
http://nphysics.org/
======
orthecreedence
This is really cool, and thanks for putting the time in to create working
demos. I haven't done any game programming in Rust yet, but I will definitely
reach for this if I do.

------
gitgud
It's amazing what can be achieved with an Android browser these days.

[http://nphysics.org/demo_trimesh3/](http://nphysics.org/demo_trimesh3/)

Hundreds of objects with gravity and collision-detection falling on uneven
terrain.

------
ghusbands
I wonder where one can find a physics engine that can stack boxes without them
flexing, wobbling and falling in a very unrealistic way [1]. It seems very
common.

[1] [http://nphysics.org/demo_boxes2/](http://nphysics.org/demo_boxes2/)

~~~
sebcrozet
Well most physics engine, including nphysics, bullet, box2d, are able to
achieve much more realistic simulations: just increase the number of
iterations for the constraints solvers, and reduce the timesteps length. Of
course this will no longer be real-time but will be suitable for generating
animations. In the end, it always boils down to a compromise between
performances and realism unfortunately.

------
heavenlyblue
I don’t want to sound too grumpy and all; but it’s probably a fifth n-body
project in wasm I see here on Hacker News. On the other hand the big elephant
in the room is the UI on the web.

Why is noone doing it? I’ve only seen a single half-baked UI toolkit for
wasm+canvas (or however you call the combination of 3d and wasm).

I understand there are ways to build interfaces on the web, but it seems a
good UI toolkit is something a lot of startups would find incredibly exciting
in the long run.

~~~
KenanSulayman
Because people build these projects in their spare time.

Just like you have observed there's no perceived business value to managers
_yet_ in WebAssembly etc. for companies yet that aren't directly involved with
3D (like AutoCAD Web, game engines, ...) or other visual rendering (like
PDFKit), so most of the things that are being created are just cognitively
stimulating for the developers creating them, and that's not necessarily
creating UIs.

Building things like this physics engine is like playing Lego for adults.

When you create UI, people always have opinions and you suddenly need to
justify why things work differently than what they think is how things should
work. That's exhausting.

You could make a startup out of it..

------
k__
Can't open the nested menus on mobile.

